# Επιφώνημα θαυμασμού και ενθουσιασμού



## hellex (Oct 30, 2014)

Αρκετές μέρες με προβληματίζει, όταν εκφράζουμε αυθόρμητα, στον προφορικό και ιδιαίτερα στο γραπτό λόγο, τα συναισθήματα μας, γιατί δεν χρησιμοποιούμε επιφωνήματα θαυμασμού και ενθουσιασμού από την ελληνική γλώσσα (αρχαία ή σύγχρονη). Ιδιαίτερα σε μεταφράσεις και σε λόγια κείμενα, αναφέρεται συχνότερα η έκφραση "με ένα επιφώνημα θαυμασμού (ενθουσιασμού, έκπληξης)" και όχι το ίδιο το επιφώνημα. 
Δεν είναι εύλογο -επειδή ως επιφωνήματα ορίζονται οι άκλιτες λέξεις ή φθόγγοι που είτε παραπέμπουν σε ήχους μιας προγλωσσικής εποχής ή αναπαράγουν κραυγές του φυσικού περιβάλλοντος και εκφράζουν τη συναισθηματική μας κατάσταση- να χρησιμοποιούμε ελληνικές λέξεις και φθόγγους για να προσδίδουμε χρώμα και ιδιαιτερότητα στην καθημερινότητά μας;
Υπάρχει ή όχι ομοιότητα ή γλωσσική αλληλουχία των επιφωνημάτων του χθές και του σήμερα; 
Και αν στις μέρες μας το λαοφιλέστερο επιφώνημα θαυμασμού και ενθουσιασμού το δανειζόμαστε από την αγγλική γλώσσα ποιό είναι το ανάλογα πιο δημοφιλέστερό μας, στα ελληνικά;

Από το διαδίκτυο σε σχετικό μου εύρημα για τα αρχαία ελληνικά, ειδικότερα για την κατηγορία των επιφωνημάτων θαυμασμού και ενθουσιασμού, διακρίνω το "ιού". το "παπαιάξ" και το "παπαπαί" και το "βομβάξ".

Όμως και στη σύγχρονη γλώσσα το "πώ πώ!" "άτσα", "άλα" και το "γουάου", ίσως σαν πιθανή μετεξέλιξη του ιοΰ και όχι του μεταφρασμένου "wow", όπως θέλω να πιστεύω .

Εσείς ποιό χρησιμοποιείτε;


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 30, 2014)

hellex said:


> Εσείς ποιό χρησιμοποιείτε;



Well, I'm an American. I'll let you guess 
In Greek I've seen pretty much all of the above, plus _ώπα! άλατις! αμάν! άχου!_

Uh-oh! Look at the time! What I am I doing up so late? 
Nightie-night...


----------



## azimuthios (Oct 30, 2014)

Στον προφορικό λόγο, υπάρχουν και τα "Ωχ! Αχ! Ναι! (αν το πεις με ενθουσιασμό)"


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2014)

...
*πω πω! πωπώ! ποπό! (μπλιαχ) πο-πό! (ακόμα πιο μπλιαχ)*

*Εσείς λέτε "ουάου";*

*Μπαίνει κόμμα μετά το "Ω";*

*Άξιος! = Axios! (He is) worthy!*

*gasp*

*aha event*

*whoopdidoo*

*βαβαβούμ = va-va-voom, oomph*

*blathering blatherskite*

sufferin' succotash

*och (Scots)*

κούκου

ντου

μάσαλα

νταχτιρντί

ευάν ευοί


Αν ήταν το _ουάου _μετεξέλιξη κάποιου αρχαίου, θα έπρεπε να υπήρχε κάποια εμφάνιση του παλιού ή κάποιας μορφής ή παραλλαγής του σε σχετικά πρόσφατες εποχές, αλλιώς θα 'ταν νεκρανάσταση κι αυτές αυθόρμητα δεν γίνονται συνήθως.
Πάλι καλά, γιατί τότε θα κυκλοφορούσαν και ζόμπι, οπότε ουαί βαβαί παπαί ιαταταί.


----------



## nickel (Oct 30, 2014)

Να προσθέσουμε ότι το «ω ρε μάνα μου» δεν εκστομίζεται μόνο κατά τη διέλευση ωραίων γυναικών.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Να προσθέσουμε ότι το «ω ρε μάνα μου» δεν εκστομίζεται μόνο κατά τη διέλευση ωραίων γυναικών.


Επίσης και στη μορφή «όι όι μάναμ'»...


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2014)

nickel said:


> Να προσθέσουμε ότι το «ω ρε μάνα μου» δεν εκστομίζεται μόνο κατά τη διέλευση ωραίων γυναικών.



Ασφαλώς, π.χ.: 1, 2. Επίσης: «Δεν υπάρχει!»

Από την άλλη όμως :







Ω ρε μανούλα μου! Ω ρε μανούλι μου! Ω ρε μανάρι μου!


----------



## CoastalFog (Oct 30, 2014)

> “Sufferin’ succotash,” Colding said. “That bad?”


Gosh, what a classic! Thx Daeman 

Now, Warner Bros. may have introduced Sylvester's character in 1945, but his catchphrase goes way back in time. It had been in use since the Great Depression that started on October 29, 1929 (Black Tuesday), with the stock-market crash.

So, in that historical context, I'd probably translate the phrase using any one of grandma's exclamations, suchs as _Ε, Κύριε ελέησον! Χριστός κι απόστολος! Έλα Παναγία μου! _

Check this out:
_Suffering succotash, Sylvester, something seems to be wrong with your mouth_

Greek Subtitler #1
_Να πάρει η ευχή, Σιλβέστερ κάτι έχει πάθει το στόμα σου_
Greek Subtitler #2
_Υποφέρει από σαμποτάζ, Συλβέστερ, Κάτι φαίνεται να είναι λάθος με το στόμα σου_

Suffering succotash = Suffering sabotage? Is that a medical condition?
Uh-oh, somebody call 911, please


----------



## daeman (Oct 30, 2014)

CoastalFog said:


> ...
> Check this out:
> _Suffering succotash, Sylvester, something seems to be wrong with your mouth_
> 
> ...



:lol: :lol: :lol:

Shiver me timbers! There must be something wrong with #2; not with his mouth though, but with his ears and between them.
And the syntax says something more like a mechanical translation.


----------

